# Lunar Phases relative to the North Pole.



## Dan.... (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is my science question of the year:

Is the full moon visible from the North Pole in the month of June? (May? July?)


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 20, 2006)

No.


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 20, 2006)

Good answer.

I just found this web site:
http://www.madison.k12.wi.us/planetarium/mooncal/north-pole-moon.htm

It answers everything you can want (or do not want) to know about Lunar Phases at the poles.

At the North Pole, the moon sets 14-ish days after it rises, and rises 14-ish days after it sets. In the summer, the full moon is not visible because the moon is below the horizon during the full moon phase.

Interesting stuff to try to wrap ones head around. I'm getting a head ache.

I wonder why they don't teach you this stuff in high school?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 20, 2006)

Because there too busy brainwashing us with humanistic state glorifying trash


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you. I learned something new today!

But that makes me think of another question. Have you ever thought you noticed anything of a continuum with the phases of the moon? For example, you'll see on the calendar that full moon is on the 15th of a month. It might look full on the 16th as well, but towards dawn of the 17th you notice more gibbeous than you did around 9 p.m. of the 16th? Make sense?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> Thank you. I learned something new today!
> ...



yeah but it doesnt go from full to waning gibbous that fast, usually 3-5 days. it all has to do with the orbit of earth around the sun and the moons orbit around earth and the reflection produced by those positions.


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> Thank you. I learned something new today!
> ...



Actually, I never really pay that much close attention to the moon on a day-to-day basis.

But then, I do pay a lot more attention to the phases of the moon now, since I have a 2 year old daughter who thinks that if she's outside at night she should always be able to see the moon.

To show how little I have been paying attention all my life: I just recently realized that the Sun and Moon both rise in the North East and set in the North West (at least in the Summer) and sort of arc somewhat around the Southern sky. I always thought they rose in the East, set in the West, and passed straight over head.

[Edited on 9-21-2006 by Dan....]


----------

